# How Heavy Was Your Spoo at 7 Months?



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is 7 months (30weeks) and I weighed him today and he weighed 46.5lbs (21.1kgs). 
Curious what other people's spoo's weighed at the same age AND how heavy did they end up full grown?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Between 37 and 38.5 lbs. She is 46 lbs. at 18 mos.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't think I weighed Rory at that age but reckon he would have been maybe 25kg or so then (55lb). 

Now at almost 2 (in December) he is sitting around 32kg/70lbs. He is quite solidly built though as well as tall! He is only a little taller than one of his sort-of-cousins but weighs about 40% more. 

His growth really didn't slow until after he turned 1.


----------



## Mia42 (Sep 5, 2016)

Mine are a month apart and at 7 and 8 months, they were 45 and 50 pounds, respectively.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

At seven months, Pericles was 45.5 pounds. He is now a lean 54 pounds at age 2 and a half.

He grew very rapidly until 6 months, much more slowly after that. Textbook, really. When he was one he was 49- 50 pounds but full height; he's filled out since then.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

7 months 38.5 lbs, now 8 months 40 lbs.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Dolly is almost 8 months (November 3rd) and is holding at 40 lbs. At 7 months Abbey was 45 lbs and is now 57 lbs at almost two years old (November 12th).


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Sam: adult weight is 49 pounds

4 weeks: 5.3 lbs
6 weeks: 7.6 lbs
8 weeks: 11 lbs
10 weeks: 9.7 lbs
12 weeks: 18.3 lbs
4 months: 26 lbs
5 months: 32 lbs
6 months: 39 lbs
8 months: 43 lbs
12 months: 49 lbs

Cammie: adult weight is 35 pounds

10 weeks: 7 lbs
11 weeks: 8 lbs
12 weeks: 10 lbs
3 months: 10 lbs, 13 in
4 months: 17 lbs, 16 in
5 months: 21 lbs, 18 in
6 months: 26 lbs, 19 in
8 months: 32 lbs, 20 in
9 months: 32 lbs, 21 in
12 months: 35 lbs, 21 in
18 months: 35 lbs, 21.5 in


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lucky is exactly 7 months right now and he weighs 46lbs but he is 75% poodle 25% golden. People keep making jokes about how he is like a horse. He is the same size as his spoo pal.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

My spoo boy weighed 58 lbs at almost seven months and now at 18 mos he weighs 73 lbs


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

My girl will be 30 weeks tomorrow. She weighs 34lbs and is 21& 3/4" tall. I think she's gonna finish at 45lbs or under.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

My Finn was 20kg at 7 months old. the most current weight I have of him is at 9 months when he was around 23kg. He is now over 10 months old so I will be getting him weighed again soon


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

At 30 weeks Javelin weighed 43.2 pounds. He stopped growing obviously by about 10-11 months and is now about 48 pounds.

I don't remember what Lily weighed at that age, but she is much finer boned and has weighed about 36-37 pounds very consistently for around 7 of her 8 years.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Luke will be 7 months in a few days. He currently weighs 45lbs. He has really slowed down in the past month. He is a solid guy though. My other poodle is 48lbs and has a few inches on Luke, but he is slighter boned than Luke. I expect Luke to end up mid 50's, 60 tops.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Here are Asher's weights as I have recorded them

9 weeks: 10.9lbs
11.5 weeks: 15.4lbs (1.8 pounds per week)
15 weeks: 22.7lbs (2 pounds per week)
18.5 weeks: 29.9lbs (2 pounds per week)
21 weeks: 35.2lbs (2.12 pounds per week)
24.5 weeks: 40.5lbs (1.5 pounds per week)
30 weeks: 46.5lbs (1 pound per week)

Asher is quite a thick boy, and his dad is very large, but his mom is fairly petite. He still has large feet for his size I think so it will be interesting to see where he ends up.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

Jessy is almost 9 months so he still has a little growing to do and I don't have a final weight. At 7 months he was about 55. A couple of weeks ago at the vet (about 8 1/2 months at that time) he weighed 67.5. I wonder if he's too chunky, but the vet said no. His father was 65 lbs, so I'm expecting him to level out about the same.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Norma Jean is 7 months weighs 38.8 lbs


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Just for fun :wink:
Finn's (Great Dane) growth chart

9 weeks: 25.5 lbs
10 weeks: 30.2 lbs
11 weeks: 35.2 lbs, 17 inches
12 weeks: 40.9 lbs
13 weeks: 43.5 lbs, 21 inches
14 weeks: 46.7 lbs
15 weeks: 51.5 lbs, 22 inches
16 weeks: 58 lbs, 23.5 inches
17 weeks: 60 lbs, 24 inches
18 weeks: 64 lbs, 24 inches
19 weeks: 68.8, 25.5 inches
20 weeks: 74.7 lbs, 26 inches
21 weeks: 78.6 lbs, 26.5 inches
22 weeks: 83.8 lbs, 28.25 inches
23 weeks: 87.7 lbs, 28.5 inches
24 weeks: 89.9 lbs, 29 inches
25 weeks: 94 lbs, 29 inches 
6 months: 102.4 lbs, 30"
27 weeks: 104.4 lbs, 30.5"
7 months: 109.2 lbs, 31.5"
8 months: 121.1 lbs, 32.5"
9 months: 126.6 lbs, 33.5"
10 months: 129.2 lbs, 34.5"
11 months: 135.5 lbs, 34.5"
12 months: 137.8 lbs, 35"
13 months: 136.2 lbs, 35"
14 months: 142 lbs, 35"
15 months: 150.3 lbs, 35"
16 months: 148.5 lbs, 35"
17 months: 156 lbs, 35"
18 months: 156.4 lbs, 35"
19 months: 148 lbs, 35"
21 months: 151 lbs
2 years: 145 lbs, 35"
2 ½ years: 150 lbs, 35"

I got to see Finn at my ex's place today and he jumped up on me (someone sent keeping up with training). Now I'm kind of looking forward to a smaller dog.


----------

